# Walk-In Access Question



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello everyone, So this may seem like a weird question. I would like to start using the walk-in access properties, specifically the DBundy property. Do I just walk onto the property and start hunting? I have my WIA number, and all it says is to park in the designated area, and don't shoot within 600 feet of buildings and such. Do I need to let the property owner know I am there or ask where on their property I can go? I feel kinda weird just showing up.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, you just show up. At the designated entrance there will be a sign in log, kinda like at FS trail heads.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

That guy's a jerk. That was the first WIA I visited, we accidentally parked too near to his junk pile and he came screaming and yelling at us when we were leaving. It turned out that his neighbor had ploughed dirt into the entrance of the parking Bundy had designated as the WIA parking though he didn't own it. The dry stream bed full of 600 feet of garbage is actually a plus, it holds a few rabbits.


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

That is the wia that I use for rabbit hunting usually successful at getting a few they don't have a sign in box just park in the lot just off the street and walk up the little road path on the right side of the lot to the signs don't shoot until you get to the signs we got scolded by a dnr officer one time


----------

